# Website ideas!!



## binsky3333 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,
I just learned php and now i am ready to take on my 2nd website. I was wondering if anyone had any cool ideas for a website i could make. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Moose (Sep 17, 2008)

With an internet speed like that you could host it as well. Your d/l speed is 15/1000 of a 1000Mbit server, though the upload hmmm...


----------



## Kreij (Sep 18, 2008)

How about a website that shows all the ways to make a hat out of empty beer cans?

Just kidding. Do something you find interesting and fun.


----------



## binsky3333 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yea i guess...
I guess ill try and think of something. But i want to think of something that people will actually use.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 19, 2008)

porn


----------

